# Feedback on a new motion-based MIDI controller (iPhone/iPod)



## AlanFrederic

It appears talkclassical.com have a lot of users engaged with acoustics and so I wanted to ask your feedback or opinion on this music equipment project we're developing right now called The Auug Motion Synth. This app is integrated with an iPhone or iPod touch and has a variety of uses, one of which is demonstrated in this 1 minute video:






In this video the Auug Motion Synth is controlling Chet Singer's 'Serenade' ensemble within Reaktor (Native Instruments), running on a Macbook Pro. The iOS device used was an iPod touch (5th generation) The Wifi connection between the device and the macbook pro is operating in 'ad hoc' mode: a direct WiFi connection that does not require any extra hardware or software. Would you consider using this kind of device? Or would you stick to what you are using right now?


----------

